# What is the name of the composer?



## shpaydar (May 8, 2014)

What is the name of the composer and what is the soundtrack?
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/xHVfi3CQba/Mosht1.html


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

it has some "Godzilla" characteristics


----------

